# arkansas riders???



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just wondering how many Arkansas riders are on here? Tryin to find some new group to ride with


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

magnolia, arkansas (around 20 miles north of louisiana border)


----------

